# Speaking of Controllers....



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I just got 2 95 ohm controllers from BRP racing and they look impressive!

The new Generation Economy Parma's have a Plastic Trigger so no heat is transfered to your finger plus they now have the black wire attached to the wiper which means power is no longer going thru the spring.
This is a big time improvement. 
I have been rigging my old Parmas with this modification and it is tough to get right. Too much angle and the wire breaks off after use.

The way Parma has it set up the wire it is not under stress, should last the life of the controller.

I will be wiring up the 95 ohm this evening and will report on their performance.
Another thing I like about the BRP's is they have a replaceable fuse mounted in the handle of the controller, very slick.

Bowman Racing Products is the full name. can be had in 80, 95, and 120 ohm configurations.

They can be found here;
http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/nitro.html

Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Keith.....

Please be sure to get back to us on the controllers once you have them up and running.

I am really interested in what your thoughts are as I will be doing some controller upgrades myself in the near future.The more input,the better.

Mike


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I run mostly JL X-Traction and AFX M/T with a few Tyco 440X2 and a handful of TJets. I only have the stock Tyco controllers and wanted to go to a couple of Parma's. For what I run should I get one of the 80ohm ones? I will prolly never run anything better than the 440X2's.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> This is an inherent weakness of the Parma Plus controller too. One approach to alleviating this is to use pickup braid (or desoldering braid) for the flexible wire. It lasts much longer. May as well run a couple of strands to keep the current capacity high.
> 
> On the old style Econos I created a coil of wire that nests around the return spring. I pre-wound some teflon coated hookup wire around a dowel or pencil and slipped it over the return spring. I then soldered it on both ends. Any light gauge stranded hookup wire that maintains a coil shape will work. I've been using mine for a very long time with no breakage.


Great Idea!
Will try that next on the old ones.
Thanks for the tip,

Keith


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm very happy with my BRP 120. It makes a heck of a difference on the JLTOs. Looks like I got the newer syle Parma too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I Got the BRP 95 ohm controllers today and just hooked one up and WOW!
This is the real deal! Works like Butter! 

I had excellent control even with my fastest/twitchest JL's both T-jet and Magtraction style.

Great feel and forgiveness in driving. Took me awhile to get the idea that i could drive in ddeper and run the tight corners without feathering or spinning out.

Worked great for everything until I got to A Tyco Modified with a 2.5 ohm armature 
Gotta expect twitch city for that beast. Need a 25 ohm or better to run it effectively.

Anyway, this is the Best value out there without going electronic big $$$.

Get one now!

the link again is;
http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/nitro.html

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Anti-Cop said:


> I run mostly JL X-Traction and AFX M/T with a few Tyco 440X2 and a handful of TJets. I only have the stock Tyco controllers and wanted to go to a couple of Parma's. For what I run should I get one of the 80ohm ones? I will prolly never run anything better than the 440X2's.


 The Parma 45 or 60 ohm controllers should be good for these classes of cars. I like the 60 with the xts and 45 with the X2s

Roger Corrie


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*Nitro 95's are great!*

I installed a Nitro 95 resistor in a Parma Turbo controller over two years ago. I've been using this controller regularly since then, without any problems whatsoever. These resistors are well worth the cost. I'd buy another in a heartbeat!

NICK DANGER


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts and the link to the site as well.I will definetly be ordering in four of these.The JL cars are just no fun with my 45ohm econos.

Something tells me that once I get these controllers,I'll wonder how I lived without them.

Mike


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep Mike you can say that again. Also if you have some older Parma's you want to Convert SCB at HOWORLD has a nice 125 ohm resistor

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Okay, Not feeling like doing the math or analysis. If your range is from Tjets/AFXes & JL look alikes to stock TYCO 440s & LL (Kids love those fast sticky ones), what would you suggest? Or do I need two sets of controllers for the four laner? I'd like to avoid switching resistors or any other manual intervention if possible. Plus I really don't want to put a fortune into controllers either. I'm still trying to save to get me an Elky. :freak: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I intalled 25 ohm rheostats at each driver station to tune for full sweep use of 45 ohm controllers with different types of cars. The 45 ohms are great for some and too twitchy for others. This basically gives me an adjustable ohm controller and saves having to buy different sets of controllers.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Just got a set of those transparent orange adjustable aurora controllers, new in boxes at a bargin price. Seem to work well.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone try this http://www.howorld.net/archives/howto/controllermod/resistor.html


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Anouther good page on controller mods http://home.att.net/~medanic/Tech-Parma.htm


----------

